# SMOKERS



## dlane (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi y’all, it’s been a while. 
So after smoking for 44 years the inevitable happened to me two weeks ago. 
Had a major hart attack that required open hart surgery quad bypass , And It majorly sucks 
not being able to use your  hands for 6 months and rehabilitation for another 6 
Months and lots of lots of pain. Ok it was all my fault for picking them stinking things up in the first 
place. Anyhow if you can throw them things out and never pick up another one up it would be to your advantage. 
I may be selling off my tools.


----------



## jocat54 (Nov 3, 2019)

So sorry dlane--prayers for fast healing.
I have been lucky--smoked for 52 years and quit for 8 years. So far my only real health issues are copd (emphysema stage 2)
Throw them out you smokers!!!


----------



## francist (Nov 3, 2019)

I quit about 5 years ago after more than 25 years in. Wish I had done it sooner, or not started in the first place. My boss died from it, and my sister is in the process.

Hope recovery comes your way, Derek.

-frank


----------



## ELHEAD (Nov 3, 2019)

My grandad died at 67 w/lung cancer, my dad at 54 w/lung cancer, his older brother at 68 w/ emphysema, their sister w/ cancer at 65, the youngest of the brothers at 81 w/ copd. Unable to breath is a miserable way to die. Especially when dealing with a trach tube. I have seen this too much to appreciate smoking or any of the so called subs. Did I mention that they were all heavy smokers. Throw them away NOW.
Dave


----------



## samstu (Nov 3, 2019)

Hey, Don't get too down.  Many guys have good outcomes with these issues and you will NEED all those tools when you start feeling better.  It will happen sooner than you realize.  I had a major surgery last year and getting to my shop really helped my recovery even if all I did was organize tool boxes and nap....  

That is great advice on the cigarettes too.  Speedy recovery.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 4, 2019)

Sorry to hear that, Derrick.  I was a two pack a day smoker back in my 20s, and finally just gave it up one day after about 10 years of it.  Carried an open pack of cigarettes and a pack of matches in my shirt pocket for 6 months after I quit.  That was to make sure I was really quitting smoking, not just avoiding the damned things.  One of the smartest moves I ever made.


----------



## dlane (Nov 4, 2019)

I’ve been wanting  to quit for years, but not enough will power and they were to easy to get I guess. 
Anyhow if I make it thru rehab and a lot of life changes things should be ok .


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 4, 2019)

May you have a fast recovery and even faster re-entry into your shop! Give it some time and don't make any rash decisions about selling your tools.


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 4, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Carried an open pack of cigarettes and a pack of matches in my shirt pocket for 6 months after I quit.  That was to make sure I was really quitting smoking, not just avoiding the damned things.  One of the smartest moves I ever made.



Smart _and _hard-core! Impressive, Bob and good job!


----------



## b4autodark (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm coming up on one year anniversary of aortic valve and graft bypass surgery, December 26th, and it does get better. My Dad lived a good life for 24 years after a new aortic valve, he died at 94 of non heart related issues. He split firewood with an ax till he was 87.

I'm doing better little by little, time in the shop is great therapy. I smoked from 14 years old to 65. Quit when I found out I had colon cancer, that's behind me now, pun intended.

Yeah, I'd love a cheap cigar after dinner with a glass of Jim Beam Red Stag, but it gets easier. Don't give up!!!!


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 4, 2019)

Congrats for quitting, I'm a quitter also, it was the hardest thing I've ever done, 49 years later and I still have the cravings.  Don't give up!


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 4, 2019)

Please tell me how to quit! Got me by the B---- haven't tried yet don't wanna lie to myself. Biggest regret of my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How many more tools would I have if I didn't smoke?


----------



## Dudemanrod (Nov 4, 2019)

I used the nicorette gum 20 years ago. I slowly tapered with the gum and it worked I someday 1 or 2 a day the 2 weeks then gum for a week and exercise really helps even just walking. Hang in there and do what they tell you and you'll be back in  the saddle soon. Time goes by fast


----------



## kb58 (Nov 4, 2019)

My advantage is being too much of a cheapskate to spend that much on a bad habit. Here's another way to deal with it: buy tools with the money otherwise spent on cigarettes.

Speaking of bad habits. Through experimentation, I found that caffeine withdrawal (stop drinking coffee for 48-72 hours) reliably leads to a migraine headache. Don't know if you guys get those, but they're so painful I get physically sick. It's not looking good for my beloved habit... Well, that, and the fact that I don't like being a slave to anything.

"Yes, dear, right away..."


----------



## westerner (Nov 4, 2019)

Man, oh Man, oh Man! My Dad at 58 (lung cancer), his Dad at 58 (stress and heart issues, old school smoker), Mom and her brother, (COPD, aint dead yet, either one, but tobacco will be cause of death), and still, I could not shake the addiction until 2 years ago. (I will be 60 in March). The damn things will likely kill me. Chantix helped me, but did not consummate the deal. I have quit a hundred times, and I finally got tired of FAILING to quit. That was the idea I needed to get my mind right. Once THAT was done, it was relatively easy.


----------



## ELHEAD (Nov 5, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> Please tell me how to quit! Got me by the B---- haven't tried yet don't wanna lie to myself. Biggest regret of my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How many more tools would I have if I didn't smoke?


I have a friend told me he had tried to quit for years after smoking for 30 yrs . Has been off them for nearly that long. His remedy came unexpectedly. Whil driving to work , carrying a coworker, he said to his buddy that he would love to quit, but have tried every thing. Buddy asked fri me was he really serious about quitting. He said, yes. Buddy asked are you really sure? Yes again. Buddy said let me have that pack In your pocket. Friend hands them over. Buddy rolls the window down  out they go, then he grabs the pack on the dash. Looks at my friend and said, "now you are officially quit". He has stayed tobacco free to this day. Yet he says he says he still has the craving, and could smoke one as big as a telephone pole. But, he hasn't. Never developed the addiction so can't say from personal experience. Only you can break the addiction. Even though help from others can give you the push you need to get on the road to a healthier life.
I pray the best for you, and many years of healthy life. Hang in there.
Dave


----------



## MontanaLon (Nov 5, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> Please tell me how to quit! Got me by the B---- haven't tried yet don't wanna lie to myself. Biggest regret of my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How many more tools would I have if I didn't smoke?


I did a research project in college dealing with quitting smoking. Of those who had successfully quit, cold turkey was the far and away winner in overall number. This was years before nicotine patches. Only about 20% who quit cold turkey were successful. 

There was a notable anomaly with a combination of techniques, namely cold turkey with hypnosis. We had only 3 people who went that route but they were all successful. 2 had been to the same hypnotist and we talked to the hypnotist and she said she had man more successes but could not divulge patient names so we had no way to verify her claims. The 2 people we spoke with both had the same story. They went for 2 sessions before they quit and a final session the day they quit, both had their last on the way to the hypnotist or before stepping into the appointment. After that, even thinking about having a smoke made them physically ill or weak. The hypnotist wouldn't divulge her method to us, trade secret, she did say if we ever started smoking she would cure us for $100. Our research budget wasn't big enough to hire a smoker to test it on.

Something to think about. 

Just reminded me my partner for the project was a non-smoking hottie I probably should have married.


----------



## Karl_T (Nov 6, 2019)

I found it easy to quit, did it six times!

The fifth time I went two years.  Bummed a smoke in a bar when 1/2 in the bag. I was up to two packs a day in a week.

The sixth time, I'm on 20 years now. Don't dare bum one


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 6, 2019)

MontanaLon said:


> I did a research project in college dealing with quitting smoking. Of those who had successfully quit, cold turkey was the far and away winner in overall number. This was years before nicotine patches. Only about 20% who quit cold turkey were successful.
> 
> There was a notable anomaly with a combination of techniques, namely cold turkey with hypnosis. We had only 3 people who went that route but they were all successful. 2 had been to the same hypnotist and we talked to the hypnotist and she said she had man more successes but could not divulge patient names so we had no way to verify her claims. The 2 people we spoke with both had the same story. They went for 2 sessions before they quit and a final session the day they quit, both had their last on the way to the hypnotist or before stepping into the appointment. After that, even thinking about having a smoke made them physically ill or weak. The hypnotist wouldn't divulge her method to us, trade secret, she did say if we ever started smoking she would cure us for $100. Our research budget wasn't big enough to hire a smoker to test it on.
> 
> ...


The one thing I've thought about was hypnosis? I would be more than willing to pay the fee and it work. My excuse Is what if I go in not beleiving the process does it work? I see your n Illinois would you know the name of the hypnotist? You can pm me if so. Thanks


----------



## MontanaLon (Nov 6, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> The one thing I've thought about was hypnosis? I would be more than willing to pay the fee and it work. My excuse Is what if I go in not beleiving the process does it work? I see your n Illinois would you know the name of the hypnotist? You can pm me if so. Thanks


Was in Virginia at that time and 30 years ago. Doubt she is still practicing.


----------



## brino (Nov 6, 2019)

Damn, Derrick. Sorry to hear that!

Wait to see how the prognosis looks before you sell anything.
You might just need to get out to the shop to escape.
Sharpening all your drill bits might be a great physical and mental therapy.

Maybe that California air doesn't agree with you, too.

-brino


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 6, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> The one thing I've thought about was hypnosis? I would be more than willing to pay the fee and it work. My excuse Is what if I go in not beleiving the process does it work? I see your n Illinois would you know the name of the hypnotist? You can pm me if so. Thanks


To quit smoking, we need to QUIT, not avoid...


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 7, 2019)

Check out Shick Center, they will teach you not to smoke using aversion therapy, rough but effective.  The only way I was able to quit was by having a collapsed lung, scared the crap out of me.


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 26, 2019)

I quit over 35 years ago. Cold turkey it was - but the smoking career had started when I was teenager. I understand that after 7 years or so, various body processes has removed all smoking-related substances. The damaged tissue in the lungs remains. The tiny alveoli has scar holes left in it. It may have been 35 years, but it still affects me now.

Hope your recovery goes well dlane.


----------



## westerner (Nov 26, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> To quit smoking, we need to QUIT, not avoid...


This is the key.You can get the damn things in dozens of stores you pass every day. Half the people you work with have them in close proximity. 
Mr. dlane, I wish you strength. To all who have read this thread, hear this. The answer is within YOU. Once YOU have made up your mind, it is not too hard. I spent 20+ years of my life trying to make up my mind. Once I realized that the only way to put them down was to truly WANT to, the ice was broken, so to speak. I am at about 20 months off, by far the longest streak of many. I am convinced I am done with them. I have had urges, and triggers, and all those other "temptations" that have set me back before. With each one that has come along, I have looked em in the eye, and decided "I don't WANT to". In ten seconds, all is well. The upshot of the whole mindset is this- the damn things are NOT stronger than me. Kiss my a**!

I wish strength to ALL. You CAN do it, you really can.


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 27, 2019)

westerner said:


> Once I realized that the only way to put them down was to truly WANT to, the ice was broken, so to speak. I am at about 20 months off, by far the longest streak of many. I am convinced I am done with them. I have had urges, and triggers, and all those other "temptations" that have set me back before.


Westerner: Congrats dude!
The staying power of the addiction is longer from cigarettes than it it is for heroin, even though the physical effects of sudden withdrawal are not as severe. If you made it past 2 months, the "urges" change in subtle ways. Stay out of traditional social situations where the psychology presses, and places where subject to passive smoke. If you made it to 20 months, your health will have steadily improved, though you might have gained some weight.

For me, the trigger was a (very modest) new Ford Escort MK3, 1200cc, provided by the company, replacing a worn out old MK2, to travel to service company equipment. When I stopped by to pick up my wife at her place of work, she happened to put her earrings, and an item of er.. "underwear" in the ash tray space. I was about to light up when she said "Don't you DARE stink up this new car"! The ash tray was already taken, "reserved" so to speak. If it came to considering the cigs against all that, it was a no-brainer. The cigarettes had to go!

There will be the odd impulses for another year or so, but you may have broken the back of the thing!
Well done!


----------



## westerner (Nov 28, 2019)

graham-xrf said:


> Stay out of traditional social situations where the psychology presses, and places where subject to passive smoke.


I no longer fear the traditional places or triggers to the addiction.  I actually enjoy (for a VERY short time) being exposed to second hand smoke. 
It is so foul that I wonder how I ever thought I enjoyed a smoke. The reinforcement to my psyche builds my wall, my confidence and my resolve.
If I can get to this place, ANY of us can. Get mad, and get your mind RIGHT.


----------



## jtrain (Dec 10, 2019)

Three decades of those stinky things and I managed to quit 15 months ago.  I would often wonder how am I going to quit.  Then one day the damn things started to taste absolutely disgusting, a couple of days later out the truck window they went.


----------



## francist (Dec 10, 2019)

Yup, that's how you do it. I did the same thing and have never looked back. Good for you 

-frank


----------



## 682bear (Dec 11, 2019)

I've been smoke free for around 25 years... I didn't plan to quit, just smoked the last one I had and never found the time to go buy another pack...

I never missed it at all.

-Bear


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 11, 2019)

I did it cold turkey too. When you find a sore in your mouth that looks like cancer (it wasn't) it makes it pretty easy. 
9 years quit now, and I just turned 65- bring on the beer and pizza!
Mark


----------



## graham-xrf (Dec 18, 2019)

I found a new twist to the hazards of being a smoker.
YouTube link here --> https://youtube.com/watch?v=TRL7o2kPqw0
The interesting fact for smokers is right at the end at about 10:22
(Skip forward to it if you get bored by things radioactive)!


----------

